# Blancpain



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

I was looking for a present for my wife in a little antique shop and came across this lovely little Blancpain . The owner had the little watch some time so let me have it very cheep.

I was thrilled it kept good time however when I showed my wife she just shrugged and said she would never wear it. Even my Daughter who seems to wear anything had no interest in its grace.

Even pointing out the tiny Bonklip strap did no good.

Ladies watches seem to be such a forgotten world. I would love to see your other vintage treasures

Simon


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

I like it - it has lots of character.

Sadly, I don't think a single female I know would appreciate it - even though girls are supposed to be the sentimental ones!

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi there.

I rather like it and I'm sure my Mum who really needs a new watch would like it.

so, then......:

a - how does it run?

b - would you be interested in selling it?

c - can you guess where this is heading.......how much would you be looking for?

Cheers.

David.


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi David

I do not wish to get in trouble with the rules of the forum

If I decide to sell I will post it on the for sale site

KInd regards

Simon


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Simon, sure - wasn't trying to get around anything.

I'll keep my eye open,

Thanks,

David.


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

No problem David

I am new to the forum and have been picked up on something a few weeks ago so I am watching my P's and Q's

best regards

Simon


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

simon sinky said:


> .
> 
> Ladies watches seem to be such a forgotten world. I would love to see your other vintage treasures
> 
> Simon


A shame, Simon, as that is a lovely little watch...and from a fabulous maker too. I have these two that my Mum gave to me in August on my birthday. She said that she'd been told they were not repairable, but I got them done for Â£35 quid each and a new strap put on the Avia. Her face when I gave them back wrapped and ticking on Christmas Day was worth seeing. Still, she made me take them back because she now has very poor eyesight and can't see them.

To explain, they were both given to her by my Dad, the Avia on the day I was born, so VERY special, and the Rotary (9ct case) on their 20th anniversary in 1976.


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

great family history. A watch can tell so much and not just the time.

Its a shame my little find will not become part of our history

simon


----------



## robr1957 (Nov 17, 2012)

You have to be careful I got a post deleted last week by not reading the forum rules properly on a different forum.


----------

